# The Proverbial front panel connectors



## Liberphile (Apr 7, 2011)

If I get some help here today I will forever love this place and do my best to help out sometime. 
O.k. So, I just bought a new desktop and I wanted to upgrade to a new case and the only thing I've had a problem with is figuring out how to lign up my front panel connex. 
I've tried to figure out what my motherboard is and i'm not sure exactly but, here is what I do know. here's the computer I bought first Lenovo H405 7723 - Tower (77231EU) Extended Specs - Desktop Computers
And, it's an Am3 socket with an amd760g chipset. 
I remember seeing the name tilapia 3 on everest before I broke my computer down but, I may be wrong somehow and can't check it now.
and My new CoolerMaster Haf912 cases front panel connectors are:
2 pins for PowerSw
2pins for reset Sw
2pins for hddled
and 1+ and 1+ pin each for Pow led 
and My motherboard has 13 pins all next to each other. 
My user manual didn't even begin to get into stuff that specific and the lenovo website doesn't even acknowledge this p.c. on their website.
Any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

OEM PC's like the Lenovo's usually have proprietary front panel connectors, how many pins are on the motherboards USB front panel connector?
And how many are there for the audio?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This is the most common configuration for the Front Panel header.


----------



## Liberphile (Apr 7, 2011)

11 for usb and 13 for audio, The usb looks like it will hook up but, the audio has the missing pin on the outiside [on motherboard] and the missing pin on the case is different. 
I figured my front audio port might not work but, if my front usb port doesn't work the ones in the back should work right?


----------



## Liberphile (Apr 7, 2011)

I spent all day and tried so many combinations of words to find out if lenovo was oem and found no conclusive evidence either way. It's been nearly impossible to find out what kind of motherboard this is. argh.


----------



## Liberphile (Apr 7, 2011)

Tyree said:


> This is the most common configuration for the Front Panel header.


my motherboard has 13 pins though not 10.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's an OEM board your going to have trace the original wiring back to the power and led's on the Lenovo case by color code or, if you have a OHM meter the power and reset buttons are easy, the leds by tracing.

The last Lenovo case I tried to use with a retail board had extra ground wires on the USB plug but worked by offsetting the plug so 2 did not hook up, you have the reverse so the plug from the case should hook up leaving 2 pins with nothing on them. 
Use a old mouse to test with not a flash drive or other device that can be damaged if the power is not correctly hooked up.

The Audio was a nightmare I worked it out with an old set of plugs and a ohm meter to figure out which was which.

Get the power, reset and LED's worked out first then move on to the USB.


----------



## Liberphile (Apr 7, 2011)

ok, I've seen it elsewhere but, would love for someone to say it directly to me. lol. So, If I get the power,leds wrong and press the start button, nothing should happen right? NOthing good but, nothing bad, am i right? 
sheesh, this is stressful but, will be so rewarding if i get it. thx for the help so far.


----------



## Liberphile (Apr 7, 2011)

OH, and which 2 pins should be left open ya think? the ones on the side missing a pin or opposite? nevermind i'm pretty sure it would be the side that has two pins not the side missing one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Correct-connecting the wires improperly will not cause any damage.


----------



## Liberphile (Apr 7, 2011)

S-s-s-s-olved! 
WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS.....OF THE WORLD!!!! 
lol. 
thanks a lot you guys. I'm definately keeping my membership here!!!


----------



## Liberphile (Apr 7, 2011)

OH, yeah and it was my first try!
Haven't gotten everything hooked up yet, still gotta put in my gpu and hook up fans but, that should be fine. And I haven't tested the usbs yet but, I feel confident it'll work. You guys are invaluable, next time I won't spend 5 hours scouring and googling this and youtubing that a friend of mine said this place was the real thing and boy was he right!
*LOVE*


----------

